# Nesting



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

My female mouse who should be about 16 days pregnant now just made a nest in her tank. She has never done this before and I am not sure if she already delivered (That would be really early wouldn't it? I don't hear any noises or see any movement) or if she is just close to delivering? I was wondering how early they start nesting.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It's really random. :lol:

Male mice, and female mice, make nests, when they want to, it seems. :roll: 
Some make very complex ones, and some just make piles of stuff. Some burrow, some chew everything up, some weave. . .


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

How true :lol:

Some of my pregnant does will start nest building a few days early, and will knock them down and make a new nest in another location at least once a day until they're happy.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

My rat makes a new nest EVERY DAY. :roll: 
Sometimes more than one a day.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> My rat makes a new nest EVERY DAY. :roll:
> Sometimes more than one a day.


Haha really? :lol: busy rat


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mousies have a lot of styles in housekeeping in general. Some of my bachelor boys sort out the cleanest bits of aspen and cover one end of the floor so it looks nice and fresh. Many of my meeces use one corner for pee, which is nice to know in those cages I can use a spatyla and get rid of the wet bedding on a daily basis. It keeps the mousery smelling a little less stinky. An d the bachelors are just as likely to have a nice nest as any other mousie.

At the other end of the spectrum, there are tanks where the meeces are constantly digging and mixing everything up constantly.


----------

